# 'Do the needful'



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone else comes across these pleas that end with 'request you to do the needful'?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes...they're usually from my compatriots! 
But they ARE "requesting", so I think it's quite polite 
Does it usually start with...."In reference to our *telephonic* conversation" ??


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

OMG yes!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> Anyone else comes across these pleas that end with 'request you to do the needful'?


I love that phrase. 

If you haven't already, expect to hear

What is your good name?
Parking backside

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww makes me feel all warm and fuzzy! 
Our professionalism never ceases to amaze me!  

Please do not hesitate to contact me anytime should you require any further information or assistance!
Yours sincerely,
 :tongue1:


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

And of course 'avail yourself of the offer'. And sale prices available 'til stocks last'.

They're all everyday phrases.


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

and the classic "You cannot wear half shirt, sun too bright, cancer getting"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> and the classic "You cannot wear half shirt, sun too bright, cancer getting"


Who on earth says that?? :confused2:


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

http://milkmiracle.net/2010/02/18/letterwriting/


Upon his return to India, he applied to join the local Housing Cooperative with the following letter:

_Dear Sir/Madam:

My name is Pappu Patligali. I’ve recently moved into the neighborhood and I’d really like to join your Society as a full-time member. I’ve enclosed a completed application form along with all required fees. I’d really appreciate your help in expediting the process.

Please feel free to contact me if you need any further information. I look forward to meeting you in person!

Thanks in advance,

Sincerely,

Pappu Patligali_

On submitting the letter, Pappu was told brusquely that he didn’t know how to write in English and that he needed to resubmit in triplicate with full particulars per the approved sample proforma letter. 

Ultimately, Pappu followed the prescribed proforma and sent the following letter in triplicate:
_
Respected Sir:

Respectfully, I beg to state that I am Pappu Patligali, son of Sri Jhappu Patligali currently domiciled in Nayaghat within PS- Kotwali in District Uttar Dinajpur under the jurisdiction of your esteemed Society. My permanent address is Village Rampur, of aforementioned District and police jurisdiction. It is hereby requested forthwith that I may please be enrolled as a Member of your Society under the provisions of Bye-laws and State Act of 1962 the Rules framed thereover and thereunder.

Therefore, I seek to humbly request herewith to deposit the prescribed amount as payment in cash the membership fee and the entrance fee today for which kindly money receipt from branch-office near Hanuman Mandir may please be issued on paper in my favour. Further, I am to forthwith state that I shall endeavour to solemnly and most faithfully abide by the rules and Bye-laws of the Society as Member of the Society with my firstborn forfeit and under pain of death (as per provisions articulated in Byelaw No. 221 Part C dated Jan 20, 1962). Moreover, sir, it is my heartiest and most humble entreaty to you to kindly and most generously look into the matter and do the most needful at your earliest convenience.

I remain, yours obediently,

Full signature of Pappu Patligali

Place :

Date :-

(s/d attestation of first-class gazetted officer)_


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

"Please do the needful at the earliest" is a UAE special.


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Who on earth says that?? :confused2:


someone that hates me showing up for work in short sleeved shirts!


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> How to write an application letter in Indian English It's a Miracle!
> 
> 
> Upon his return to India, he applied to join the local Housing Cooperative with the following letter:
> ...


WTF!!!! no wait...................... sprechen english?


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:behindsofa: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sad thing is....this is so very true!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I get the non understanding, but I do not get the 'needful' thing.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This article should help explain it 

Hinglish is the pukka way to talk - Times Online

-


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Ahoy, me proud beauty! Arrrr! Arrrrr! I've a fierce fire in m belly t' send 'em all to Davy Jones' locker.! Be that th' head?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

elphaba said:


> this article should help explain it
> 
> hinglish is the pukka way to talk - times online
> 
> -





> hinglish may be catching, but it could be a while before a british man says to his wife in the morning: “darling, can you prepone (bring forward) my meeting with the bank manager or ask my secretary to do the needful? I have to get the dent in the dicky (boot) repaired at that time. And can you pass me my chaddis (underpants)?”


lol!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay - there is a wiki page on this as well
Do the needful - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> How to write an application letter in Indian English It's a Miracle!
> 
> 
> Upon his return to India, he applied to join the local Housing Cooperative with the following letter:
> ...


I am bumping purely because of this letter.
LOLZ if i've ever seen one!!! :rofl:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I am bumping purely because of this letter.
> LOLZ if i've ever seen one!!! :rofl:


That's HARSH!! 
Pappu Patligali is definitely NOT pleased!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> That's HARSH!!
> Pappu Patligali is definitely NOT pleased!


not harsh. i FEEL for Pappu!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Brilliant isn't it! And so true.


----------

